# What you heard wasn't what I meant!



## Tincanfireman (Apr 7, 2010)

Responded to a late middle-aged female slip & fall call last night at the airport; arrived to find a woman laying near the escalator. Witnesses related it had appeared she passed out while getting on and regained consciousness shortly thereafter. Other than embarrassment, she was fine upon our arrival.  Things took a humorous turn while I was doing the interview and asked her about her meds. "Do you take anything like insulin or beta-blockers?" She looked at me quizzically and said "my sugar is fine and I've had a hysterectomy, so I can't have babies anymore". Wondering how we got from medications to obstetrics, I thought about what I had said, then the light came on. Trying so very hard not to laugh, I continued; "Ma'am, I said "beta-blockers", not "baby-blockers"...


----------



## JCEMTB (Apr 7, 2010)

hahah. Oh its the little things that make the days go by faster.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 7, 2010)

Hahahaha. I'm going to have to share this one at work tomorrow with my fellow purveyors of baby-blockers.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Apr 9, 2010)

JCEMTB said:


> hahah. Oh its the little things that make the days go by faster.



Indeed.


----------

